

Higher-order Venn diagrams - inglesp
http://quentinsf.com/software/venn/

======
na85
Very neat, from a theoretical perspective. Doing the work on the printer with
postscript was a neat hack that I'm not sure I'd have thought of.

Unfortunately, the reason one would use a Venn diagram in the first place is
to provide an accessible, "at-a-glance" insight regarding set overlap. The
12-set diagram linked at the bottom of the article fails at this task
miserably.

------
wolfgke
In my opinion these are not higher-order Venn diagrams, but just Venn diagrams
with a higher number of sets than 3.

What I image a higher-order Venn diagrams are about is Venn diagrams whose
elements are lower-order Venn diagrams as elements instead of sets (just as
higher-order homotopies or higher-order categories).

